# Another overheating Brute Help Please.



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been here years ago, and just bought me another Brute Two months ago. 

When I got the brute, it was low on coolant, so I filled it up and purged all the air out by jacking the front up and burping it. After that the temp light never did come back on, but it felt really warm, so I installed a temp gauge, and after about 15 mins , it will shoot up to 330*, and blow water out the overfill, and I see little air bubbles in the overflow with the cap off. The thermostat is removed, and I'm running straight water for the time. I have the fan switch so it stays on all the time.

My first guess is a blown Head gasket, so I did a compression test, on both head, the first head is 90 and the second is 85, sounds high to me.
I also filled the head with Air to see if I could see air bubbles in the overfill, and there was none.

The motor was rebuilt about 400 miles ago. So what I'm I missing, what else should I check, I can take a flashlight and shine all the way around the Radiator and can see light out the other sides


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

what year is your brute. that is a little high for compression. 41-70 is the runnable compression range according to the book. Are you sure your fan is coming on? if I leave my fan off on my brute, even when im cruising farely fast, ill still overheat. I guess the fan acts as like a wall and keeps air from getting through. have you made sure you radiator is CLEAN? cuz it may look clean from the front, but if you take the plastics off, chances are that thing is plugged with mud


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

It is a 05 , yes fan is running, it comes on as soon as start up. I just don't feel like my radiator is dirty. The compressions does seem high, what would cause this, that would have anything to do with the over heating?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there a reason why you have the thermostat removed? 

I have often seen when thermostats are removed the vehicles tend to run hotter. What can happen is you increase the coolant flow through the radiator causing it to be less efficient at cooling the coolant down because it's moving too fast.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought I did a awesome job cleaning my rad after every ride..... until I decided to snorkel the bike and move the rad to the front rack, when I pulled the rad I was amazed at the amount of caked on dirt around the outside edge,especially on the outer edge around the plastic that goes around the fan, had to soak it over night in the tub and then the following day cleaned it with the garden hose.
I would definitely do as mentioned and pull the plastics off the front and pull the rad and have a look.


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

FABMAN said:


> Is there a reason why you have the thermostat removed?
> 
> I have often seen when thermostats are removed the vehicles tend to run hotter. What can happen is you increase the coolant flow through the radiator causing it to be less efficient at cooling the coolant down because it's moving too fast.


Yes, it would run hot with the stat in, and the temp light would come on, after I took it out, never did come back on. I did take the guts out the stat, but have not put it back in yet.

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------



BrutemanAl said:


> I thought I did a awesome job cleaning my rad after every ride..... until I decided to snorkel the bike and move the rad to the front rack, when I pulled the rad I was amazed at the amount of caked on dirt around the outside edge,especially on the outer edge around the plastic that goes around the fan, had to soak it over night in the tub and then the following day cleaned it with the garden hose.
> I would definitely do as mentioned and pull the plastics off the front and pull the rad and have a look.


I'm going to pull the rad off and make sure it is not my problem, and clean it good..

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 AM ----------

When the bike is at idle running it will not overheat, I have let it sit for 30 mins at idle, but if you drive it for 5 mins after it has warmed up it will overheat. Just trying to give all the info I know about it.

I think the people I bought it from was having this prob, and that is the reason they sold it. The bike was just rebuilt, do think the builder could of covered one of the coolant hoes in the head with the gasket. But I have put like 200 miles on the bike since I have had it.


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

So I took the rad out, and it was perfectly clean, I also flushed the rad out, back flushed all the hoses on the 4 wheeler, everything seemed to be clear. So what is next?


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

Put the stat back in and filled it with coolant, jacked the front up, to get all the air out, and every 16 seconds it burps a good amount of coolant out. It will do it every 16 seconds which is odd, and runs about 215 deg at idle. If I put the rad cap back on it will run about 230 and push water out the overflow. I dont really see any coolant circulating with the cap off. Water pump was replaced in rebuild, do you all think it could be my problem?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

with the rad cap off , and the engine running , give it a little throttle - you should see the coolant go down when you give it throttle and back up when you let it idle . If you don't have that , then go check the impeller on the water pump .


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

I found my problem, took the water pump cover off, and the impeller just fell off, the business that rebuilt it, tighten the impeller to tight and broke the shaft. So how do you replace the shaft, I know it works the oil pump to.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you have to pull the stator side cover off the engine.


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the best way to get the rotor off, Do I need a special puller?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if you have to pull the flywheel or not but if you do, you do need the special tool. You can pick up one for about $50. Or bring the whole bike to a Kawasaki dealer while at the point to pull the flywheel, and have them do it for you. my dealers always done mine no charge, so I give the mechanic that did it $10 or something. But since then I did purchase the tool.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

If your going to keep the brute buy the puller. I questioned buying one but have used it way more than I though I ever would. It'll cost you a heck of a lot more if you try to shadetree it off and break it or mess up the crank. It's worth the money. Even though it was just rebuilt, I'd check the slack in the intermediate chain while your in there. Change out the mechanical seal and also pay special attention to the oil pump rotors. Make sure there no wear or scoring. I'd be a little concerned with the rebuild if the place that did it broke the water pump shaft and never fixed it. Makes me wonder what else they let go as "good enough" good find by the way.


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

Sallzy said:


> If your going to keep the brute buy the puller. I questioned buying one but have used it way more than I though I ever would. It'll cost you a heck of a lot more if you try to shadetree it off and break it or mess up the crank. It's worth the money. Even though it was just rebuilt, I'd check the slack in the intermediate chain while your in there. Change out the mechanical seal and also pay special attention to the oil pump rotors. Make sure there no wear or scoring. I'd be a little concerned with the rebuild if the place that did it broke the water pump shaft and never fixed it. Makes me wonder what else they let go as "good enough" good find by the way.


I know, I hope I do not find out any other surprises. Is there anyway I could mess the timing up with messing with the gears and chain's? 

I have read post where ppl has used harmonic balancer? Would this be safe?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you won't be dealing with the chains for the cams. so you shouldn't be able to mess up the timing unless you put the flywheel on wrong.


----------



## lilred (Mar 7, 2012)

FABMAN said:


> you won't be dealing with the chains for the cams. so you shouldn't be able to mess up the timing unless you put the flywheel on wrong.


Ok I thanks I wanted to be sure, I will mark the flywheel, so I don't get it wrong.


----------

